
How to Memorize Pi - spacey
http://blog.artofmemory.com/how-to-memorize-pi-6088.html
======
JoshMnem
Thanks for the mention. If you have any questions, let me know and I'll write
a follow up. I think one member of the site is up to 70,000-something digits
of pi, and another has memorized 50,000.

